# I am so nervous and upset



## Addie (Feb 22, 2012)

I have known for about five years now that I had cataracts developing. I know they have to ripen. Well at the beginning of this month, I went to have an eye exam, and the opthamologist decided it was time to get them taken care of. I can't stand to even have the eyes lens machine come near my eyes for an eye exam. And to have eye surgery has me shaken up. I am not afraid of surgery. When I had the open heart surgery, the doctor said the main reason I came through so well was my attitude before I even went into the OR. I was completely relaxed. All my vitals were right on normal, even through surgery. 

But this is different. I have to be awake for the eye surgery. I have had day surgery on my hand, and no problem. I was a little ticked off that they put up a screen and I couldn't watch. I was sitting up the whole time and heard every word. No problem. I don't know which is worse. Having the surgery while I am awake, or saying no and allowing myself to go blind. I have an eye appointment with the eye surgeon on March 5th. The closer the day comes, the more upset I become. If they would put me to sleep, I would be calmer than when I had the heart surgery. But they tell me I have to be awake so I can talk to them.

I am also concerned because I have had three heart attacks already. I am afraid that being as upset and nervous as I am that I will have another one before and/or during. I can't seem to get this under control.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 22, 2012)

If they won't knock you out, can't they give you something that will keep you calm and relaxed?


----------



## Addie (Feb 22, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> If they won't knock you out, can't they give you something that will keep you calm and relaxed?


 
I don't know. I have to have more discussion with my doctor. When I had my teeth removed, I had them all taken out with just novacain and wasn't nervous at all. I even have had oral surgery with just novacain. Calm as could be. I have been awake all night. And now I am getting sick to my stomach over it. I think I need to go see him today. The idea of seeing a needle or knife coming at my eyes is terryfying to me. I know I can't go on this way until the surgery.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 22, 2012)

*Quite a Routine Operation*

@ Addie,

Firstly, think positive. 

I know numerous people who have had this surgery and it is quite routine with a rapid healing time, and back to normal. 

My neighbor Inés, who is now 89 had undergone this type of surgery two years ago, and she too felt the same way --- as you do at this moment.

Try a bit of: Author Louise Hays - You can heal your Life 

Louise Hays had undergone, a life threatening illness, alot more than a routine eye operation. She went through a series of cancer operations, and is a survivor.

Calm down ... that is 1st ... You shall be fine. Believe ... 

Cancer is probably the worst of all evils. 

The sun is shining and you shall conquer.

Kindest,
Margi


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 22, 2012)

While you're upset like this, try to avoid caffeine.  It aggravates your agitation.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 22, 2012)

I have the same issue with the dentist and anyone touching my knees.  Everything else is totally fine.

My dentist prescribes Xanax for me which really calms me down, though I am pretty flatline for the rest of the day.

Valium works too.

Worth asking about.

Like Margi says, find your inner Addie calm!

Good Luck!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2012)

Talk to your Primary Doctor today about this and get an order for Xanax.  It would be beneficial to you to have it each night until the surgery.  This is NOT a failing...it is self preservation, I don't like anything coming at my eyes, either!


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't have much to offer other than support, so I will give you that. Also, think about wearing headphones and listening to some music to distract you during the operation. That might help a little.


----------



## Claire (Feb 22, 2012)

The one thing you have to concentrate upon is ... would you rather be blind, or worry and be be blind, or both, or neither.  Zero in on your vision.  How will you live without that.  I'm all for taking the minimum amount of anesthesia available.  But this is a surgery that is very common.  Take as least as you can live with.  I assume that your regular physician knows what is going on.  If you don't like and trust him, change your PCP, then start over.  BUT, if you do like and trust him/her, and he says this surgery will be good for you, then go for it.  I, personally, would do one heck of a lot to keep my vision going.  Just make sure your heart specialist knows what is going on.  Otherwise, I'd say, in my very limited experience, go for it.  Deep us updated.  I don't know how old you are, but I have a freind who lost her vision due to macular degeneration.  Seriously, you don't want to go there.


----------



## Claire (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh, by the way, your eyes are not as sensitive as you think they are.  They don't feel as much pain, as, say, the base of your fingernails, a jab to the base of the fingernails can make you pass out from the pain.  Eyes?  I've had a couple of eye diseases, and there can't be that many pain receptors in them.  It's startling more than painful, to have someone dealing with your eyes.


----------



## Cerise (Feb 22, 2012)

I had cataract surgery on both eyes several years ago. My doctor/surgeon did knock me out. I brought a friend with me, and she ordered them to put me to sleep before they rolled me into the OR. I was that scared. I would get a second Dr's opinion before any surgery. The surgery went fine, no pain, & I couldn't belive how vivid colors were. He did one eye to see close, and the other for distance, & did one eye at a time. I had the surgery very early in the morning, so I could get it over with. Mostly, I slept all the next day. He was also one of the nicest Dr.s I've ever met. He even had his pic taken with me while my eye was still bandaged up lol. Then he give me a free coffee mug with his name and phone # on it. A little weird, but nice. Hope everything goes well. Try not to worry. If you want my Doc's name, PM me.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 22, 2012)

Addie, I had cataract surgery recently.  They do give you an IV to help you relax, along with other meds.   No needle or knives are used in the eye.  It's really a very interesting procedure, with absolutely no pain.  It's done in a very short time.  Please PM me if you need any further details.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 22, 2012)

I felt the same way about the dentist.  I had a very rough dentist as a child and as an adult, the thought of going to a dentist caused me extreme anxiety.  I even passed out in a dentist chair while having a tooth removed that went bad.

One day I had another tooth causing me a lot of pain, and was forced to go to the dentist, and later that day had to go to an oral surgeon, I was extremely stressed, the dentist saw how stressed out I was and gave me a prescription for valium to take before going to the surgeon, this was the best thing that she could have done.  After that, I started the journey to get my teeth fixed, using valium to help with courage, I had multiple surgical extractions, teeth rebuilt, and a partial plate.  I now have my smile back and I have this dentist to thank for helping me.  I no longer need the valium.  I just went in yesterday for a filling and was totally relaxed, I couldn't imagine being this OK with going to the dentist 7 or 8 years ago.

Get something to relax you, anxiety like this is not healthy for anyone.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 22, 2012)

jennyema said:


> I have the same issue with the dentist and anyone touching my knees.



why does your dentist touch your knees? i think i'd find a new dentist if i were you...



addie, both of my parents have had cadillac surgery, and while both were terrified beforehand, both remarked how easy it was, and how happy they were afterwards.

ask the doc if it's possible to put in beer goggle lenses. thst way everyone looks great at 3am.  

i'll say a prayer that all will go well., nonetheless


----------



## Addie (Feb 22, 2012)

buckytom said:


> why does your dentist touch your knees? i think i'd find a new dentist if i were you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
buckytom, I love you. I already have a coke bottle lens in my glasses for one eye. If I cash it in can I get my nickel deposit back? Do I get more for the beer bottle lens? Beer bottle lens would save me money on buying sunglasses. Thanks for making me laugh. 

I have an appointment tomorrow with my vascular doctor. My heart surgeon is in the same office and I am going to ask to see him on an emergency basis. then went I get home I am going to call my PCP. I just can't see me staying in this state of upset from now to then. 

Thank you to all of you. I have the feeling that I am going to be taking a lot of folks into the OR with me. It is going to really crowded in there. Just don't any of you dare say OOOPS!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 22, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Talk to your Primary Doctor today about this and get an order for Xanax.  It would be beneficial to you to have it each night until the surgery.  This is NOT a failing...it is self preservation, I don't like anything coming at my eyes, either!



This sounds like very sensible advice.

I agree, this is NOT a failing. It's creepy to have things coming near your eyes.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 22, 2012)

buckytom said:


> why does your dentist touch your knees? i think i'd find a new dentist if i were you




Well THANKS!!!!

You just cost me a swallow of a pricey restaurant martini and possibly dry cleaning of the bartenders top!!

BWAH!!!!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 22, 2012)

Addie,

Call the surgeons office and find out what antianxiety protocols they follow.  If they don't give you IV Valium, which causes you not to give a ****, then ask about a Xanax or Valium script.

Bakerchef told my story about dentists.  I take Xanax for cleanings!

I am NOT an advocate for needless medication but I so TOTALLY understand your upset.

I will not discuss my knees............ But that's happening soon.


----------



## Addie (Feb 22, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Addie,
> 
> Call the surgeons office and find out what antianxiety protocols they follow. If they don't give you IV Valium, which causes you not to give a ****, then ask about a Xanax or Valium script.
> 
> ...


 
I called my son the PA and had a long talk with him. He is going to call my doctor tomorrow as he is my health proxy. He is going to recommend that I be given a mild medication to keep me calm until a later date. 

And as for your knees? They are just as pretty as the rest of you.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 22, 2012)

4 out if 5 dentists agree!


love you back, addie.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 22, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Addie,
> 
> Call the surgeons office and find out what antianxiety protocols they follow.  If they don't give you IV Valium, which causes you not to give a ****, then ask about a Xanax or Valium script.
> 
> ...



I get more freaked out for my cleanings than I do for fillings, makes no sense, I know, but it's true.


----------



## Alix (Feb 22, 2012)

Addie, I completely understand and empathize. They do indeed give you sedation during the procedure so that you will be aware, but not freaked at all. You can ask for something beforehand to deal with the anxiety you are feeling right now too. I think they call what they do conscious sedation. You'll be very relaxed, hear what is going on, see lights but that is about it. Afterward you will be able to toss those glasses in the trash!


----------



## babetoo (Feb 22, 2012)

addie , i know how you feel. mine or at least the one in my left eye, is also ripe. i don't like things aiming for my eyes. ask for meds. i certainly will. however i do look forward to seeing better once they are removed.


----------



## Addie (Feb 22, 2012)

Alix said:


> Addie, I completely understand and empathize. They do indeed give you sedation during the procedure so that you will be aware, but not freaked at all. You can ask for something beforehand to deal with the anxiety you are feeling right now too. I think they call what they do conscious sedation. You'll be very relaxed, hear what is going on, see lights but that is about it. Afterward you will be able to toss those glasses in the trash!


 
Thank you. I will miss my glasses. I have had them since I was five y.o. Maybe I will get just plain glasses like they have for demos only.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2012)

I was told at my last exam that I have the beginnings of cataracts.  Mom and Dad both had their surgeries last year.  Dad elected to keep his glasses, Mom decided on getting rid of them.  They are both happy.  I hope I can stick it out until I retire.


----------



## Addie (Feb 22, 2012)

babetoo said:


> addie , i know how you feel. mine or at least the one in my left eye, is also ripe. i don't like things aiming for my eyes. ask for meds. i certainly will. however i do look forward to seeing better once they are removed.


 
Thank you. Having something coming at my eyes freaks me out completely. When I go for an eye exam, I have to be the one who brings the eye exam machine to my face. That is the main reasonI never went for contacts.


----------



## Addie (Feb 22, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was told at my last exam that I have the beginnings of cataracts. Mom and Dad both had their surgeries last year. Dad elected to keep his glasses, Mom decided on getting rid of them. They are both happy. I hope I can stick it out until I retire.


 
I didn't know I would have a choice about the glasses. I am nearsighted in my right eye and my left eye is lazy. So I don't know how that will be resolved. It is obvious. I have to start making a list of questions before I agree to any surgery. 

This is not good. In the past four hours, I have had to take three hits with the nitro spray just from getting upset. I need to calm myself down. Some deep breaths and self hypnosis are called for right now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2012)

Addie said:


> I didn't know I would have a choice about the glasses. I am nearsighted in my right eye and my left eye is lazy. So I don't know how that will be resolved. It is obvious. I have to start making a list of questions before I agree to any surgery.
> 
> This is not good. In the past four hours, I have had to take three hits with the nitro spray just from getting upset. I need to calm myself down. Some deep breaths and self hypnosis are called for right now.



The surgeon should ask you if you want to keep the eyesight you have now or if you want them to correct it.  It can go either way.  I wish I could be there to help you out of your anxiety.  {{{{{Addie}}}}}  xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Addie (Feb 22, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The surgeon should ask you if you want to keep the eyesight you have now or if you want them to correct it. It can go either way. I wish I could be there to help you out of your anxiety. {{{{{Addie}}}}} xoxoxoxoxo


 
Thank you PF and everyone else. I have oxygen in the other room. I went in and put it on, started to take some very deep breaths, forced myself to think of pleasant things. Like when my kids were small and did cute things. I then reverted to my personal mantra. Years ago when I had to consult a psychiatrist, he taught me how to do a quick self-hypnosis to get me through some rough moments due to a very severe case of claustrophobia. It comes in handy at times like this. Angina is gone. And I am much calmer.

I am definitely going to make that list of questions. I don't want them coming at me as they are putting me on the table. That is no time to make decisions while you are  from being premedicated. I just might be agreeing to having my head amputated. I must be feeeling better. I am getting my sense of humor back.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Dr. House*: You know how they say, "you can't live without love"? Well, oxygen is even more important.


----------



## Addie (Feb 22, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *Dr. House*: You know how they say, "you can't live without love"? Well, oxygen is even more important.


 
Anytime I have had to call 911, it just seems like forever till they get here with the oxygen. Usually it is only about three minutes. The firehouse is just around the corner. 

They have a state law here that everytime there is a heart related 911 call, the fire deparment has to respond. And with good reason. They always have oxygen, the equipment to break down a door if necessary and in the case of an elderly building, the same key that postmen have to get inside that fits all the mail boxes. and they are usually the closest. A great law that has saved many lives. And also every firefighter is trained in CPR. And usually one of them is a trained EMT. Everytime I hear just one fire engine, I know it is a medical call. A little prayer goes up to heaven that everything is all right for the patient.


----------



## Claire (Feb 23, 2012)

Addie said:


> I didn't know I would have a choice about the glasses. I am nearsighted in my right eye and my left eye is lazy. So I don't know how that will be resolved. It is obvious. I have to start making a list of questions before I agree to any surgery.
> 
> This is not good. In the past four hours, I have had to take three hits with the nitro spray just from getting upset. I need to calm myself down. Some deep breaths and self hypnosis are called for right now.



I have to laugh.  At some point when I was a  child, my little sister needed glasses.  It was a muscle problem about the seating of her eyeball in the sockets.  The doctor promised her that she'd not have to wear unsightly glasses but for a couple of years.  Did he have to say that in front of me?  Seriously.  My turn was next and he laughed and said forget it, Claire, you will wear glasses every day of your life, forever!  I already knew that, but at something like 10 years old, I sure as heck didn't need him making it sound like a life sentence!  Which it is.  Luckily, now they don't weigh a ton.  both parents have had the surgery, but both still need to wear glasses.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 23, 2012)

Addie said:


> I have known for about five years now that I had cataracts developing. I know they have to ripen. Well at the beginning of this month, I went to have an eye exam, and the opthamologist decided it was time to get them taken care of. I can't stand to even have the eyes lens machine come near my eyes for an eye exam. And to have eye surgery has me shaken up. I am not afraid of surgery. When I had the open heart surgery, the doctor said the main reason I came through so well was my attitude before I even went into the OR. I was completely relaxed. All my vitals were right on normal, even through surgery.
> 
> But this is different. I have to be awake for the eye surgery. I have had day surgery on my hand, and no problem. I was a little ticked off that they put up a screen and I couldn't watch. I was sitting up the whole time and heard every word. No problem. I don't know which is worse. Having the surgery while I am awake, or saying no and allowing myself to go blind. I have an eye appointment with the eye surgeon on March 5th. The closer the day comes, the more upset I become. If they would put me to sleep, I would be calmer than when I had the heart surgery. But they tell me I have to be awake so I can talk to them.
> 
> I am also concerned because I have had three heart attacks already. I am afraid that being as upset and nervous as I am that I will have another one before and/or during. I can't seem to get this under control.


I'd share these concerns with the team. I have "dentalphobia." I brought a list of "rules" when I finally went to the dentist. The techs and dentist have been very good about respecting the list and, have helped me get past the anxiety I suffered from about going to the dentist. This procedure you are to undergo is routine to them, it isn't for you. If they are good at what they do, they will listen to your concerns and work with you, IMO. (I have a "rubber chicken that lays an egg when squeezed" that lives in my file at the dentist's office. That is what I squeeze when they are working on my teeth--if the egg pops out, they stop!). Oh--one of the "rules" is no talking to me or each other (office gossip) while they are working on my mouth. Another is "no lectures about flossing."


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 23, 2012)

*I was having dental fears too, but recently I had so much pain that I broke down and went to the dentist, 2 extractions and 2 root canals down and just caps and cleaning are left. My trick is to close my eyes when I see things like needles and big tools coming at my face. My dentist is also a part time comedian and practical joker, so it makes it more entertaining to be his patient, {his staff saran wrapped his car after a particularly mean joke} so I don't mind going at all. However if it was my eyes that were being worked on I would have to be knocked out. *


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 23, 2012)

The dentist gave me a script for a wonderful drug.  Take 1 an hour before and one in the office...they had to wake me up and pour me in the chair.  I was out for the whole procedure, got home and slept through the first 24 hours, no problem.  If he hadn't done that for me, I would have gone to Bozeman that day instead of to get my teeth out.


----------



## Nick Edwards (Feb 23, 2012)

*Hang n there*

Hang n there. When they (VA) did my left eye the only thing is I could I do is hear talking. Later when they did my right eye it was a little rougher. BUT it was worth it.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 23, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I'd share these concerns with the team. I have "dentalphobia." I brought a list of "rules" when I finally went to the dentist. The techs and dentist have been very good about respecting the list and, have helped me get past the anxiety I suffered from about going to the dentist. This procedure you are to undergo is routine to them, it isn't for you. If they are good at what they do, they will listen to your concerns and work with you, IMO. (I have a "rubber chicken that lays an egg when squeezed" that lives in my file at the dentist's office. That is what I squeeze when they are working on my teeth--if the egg pops out, they stop!). Oh--one of the "rules" is no talking to me or each other (office gossip) while they are working on my mouth. Another is "no lectures about flossing."



The thing that I love the most about my dentist, is that she doesn't lecture me, even when my mouth was all messed up, she was gentle, soft spoken, and understanding.  She knew that money was tight, and helped guide me through the process as I could afford it.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Feb 23, 2012)

Addie said:


> I have known for about five years now that I had cataracts developing. I know they have to ripen. Well at the beginning of this month, I went to have an eye exam, and the opthamologist decided it was time to get them taken care of. I can't stand to even have the eyes lens machine come near my eyes for an eye exam. And to have eye surgery has me shaken up. I am not afraid of surgery. When I had the open heart surgery, the doctor said the main reason I came through so well was my attitude before I even went into the OR. I was completely relaxed. All my vitals were right on normal, even through surgery.


 
Sorry you are so upset.  I've got the same deal, only my appt is on March 6.  Try talking to your doctor, and tell him you are very stressed over this, and see if he can't give you some anxiety meds.  I'm not stressed about it, but another bad mammo will do me in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am counseling a friend now through her first bouts with chemo for breast cancer.  I'm about determined to lose my hair when she does, her husband will be losing his, too!  There is a good side to breast cancer...it's very treatable, the easiest cancer to beat!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 23, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am counseling a friend now through her first bouts with chemo for breast cancer.  I'm about determined to lose my hair when she does, her husband will be losing his, too!  There is a good side to breast cancer...it's very treatable, the easiest cancer to beat!



A friend of mine had breast cancer. When her hair grew back after the chemo, she had curly hair. She called it the chemo perm.


----------



## Claire (Feb 24, 2012)

This could be funny if you have a sense of humor.  A few years ago I lost most of my hair.  No, not chemo.  Psoriasis.  It kept coming out and coming out in clumps and clumps and more.  I just gave up.  OK, I'm going to be bald, so be it.  It's not like I had pretty and full hair to begin with, I didn't.  It was always thin and fine and ... well, blah.  When I was just about to have my head shaved, it was so bad, the skin condition abated.  But the hair that grew back in was insanely ... curly.  It's settled to something I can live with, but, really, it was so curly it was crazy for awhile.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, lots of people get "Chemo Perms" upsetting if you don't know what to do with it.  I have so much hair now that it is ridiculous...


----------



## Addie (Feb 25, 2012)

Claire, when I was losing my hair a few years back, I mentioned it to my doctor. All she said was, "It is a nutrition problem." So I had to stop and think what wasn't I eating. Veggies! Sure enough when I started to eat them again, my hair stopped falling out. I too have psoraisis on my scalp. I have gone into full remission several times on my body, but never on my scalp. Don't know why. Just is. I think it is because I don't stay in remission long enough for my scalp to start going into remission. I do notice that it is less and doesn't itch as much when I am in remission. Right now I am in remission and have been for more than a year. I also have been using Taclonex. But fortunately I don't have to pay for it. It is $503.00 a tube. And I get two tubes a month. Whether I need them or not. Stress plays a big part in psorisis. But that is another story.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 25, 2012)

Until I was 21, I had "Carole King" hair. I ironed it and did all kinds of things to straighten it. After all the drugs I was given because of injuries from a car accident my hair straightened, and I had to have tons of fillings. I keep hoping my gray hair will be wild and curly....


----------



## SherryDAmore (Feb 25, 2012)

Addie said:


> Claire, when I was losing my hair a few years back, I mentioned it to my doctor. All she said was, "It is a nutrition problem." So I had to stop and think what wasn't I eating. Veggies! Sure enough when I started to eat them again, my hair stopped falling out. I too have psoraisis on my scalp. I have gone into full remission several times on my body, but never on my scalp. Don't know why. Just is. I think it is because I don't stay in remission long enough for my scalp to start going into remission. I do notice that it is less and doesn't itch as much when I am in remission. Right now I am in remission and have been for more than a year. I also have been using Taclonex. But fortunately I don't have to pay for it. It is $503.00 a tube. And I get two tubes a month. Whether I need them or not. Stress plays a big part in psorisis. But that is another story.


 
DH had terrible psoriasis; he had tried everything for it, and was on the Enbrel study.  Nothing.  He had given up.  We heard on the radio about an OTC stuff called SkinZinc.  By then I think he would have gone to a faith healer.  So I got some and.........it worked!!!!!  Enough so that he could get in the sun, and it's practically gone.  A few spots but nothing like the rot he had before.


----------



## Nick Edwards (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll say a prayer for u


----------



## Addie (Feb 25, 2012)

SherryDAmore said:


> DH had terrible psoriasis; he had tried everything for it, and was on the Enbrel study. Nothing. He had given up. We heard on the radio about an OTC stuff called SkinZinc. By then I think he would have gone to a faith healer. So I got some and.........it worked!!!!! Enough so that he could get in the sun, and it's practically gone. A few spots but nothing like the rot he had before.


 
I was supposed to be part of the Embrel study here in Boston. But I was working for the company that developed it. So I was excluded. I would know instantly if I was getting the real thing or the placebo. I was able to see every patients records in the study. Your husband probably was in the control group, which means he was getting the placebo. My girlfriend's husband was on it for several months. It worked for him. He went into total remission. I am glad that DH found something that works for him.


----------



## Addie (Feb 25, 2012)

Nick Edwards said:


> I'll say a prayer for u


 
Thank you.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Mar 3, 2012)

Addie, I guess I lied.  My appointment was on Thursday, 3/1.  (Thanks Smartphone for alerting me) 

Anyway, I got good news/bad news/good news.  Good news: don't need to bother with the cataracts right now.  Bad news:  Eye pressure was of great concern; have beginning glacauma (my mother and uncle did, too.) Good news:  the drops he gave me are the ones that grow eyelashes!! No more extensions for me!

I asked him about the cataract surgery, and I 'knew someone who was concerned.'  He said that the light they use is shining so brightly in your eyes, that you can't see or feel anything, anyway.  I was planning on taking my MP3 and playing the Doors in my headphones.  I have done this for dental procedures.  

Let us know how you do.  I'm grateful they can diagnose these things, and treat them.


----------



## Addie (Mar 3, 2012)

My appointment is on the 8th. I will get all my questions answered then. I will be seeing the surgeon. She will examine my eyes herself to determine if I do need the surgery right now. I am a bit calmer now, but as the day approaches, I am sure I will work myself up again. Definitely will ask for a calming med. Right now I am concerned about all this stress and the effect it will have on my heart. Thank you for your concern. Will let you know how the appointment goes. 

Sorry to hear about the glaucoma. I have been at risk for the past 30 years. But my eye pressure has stayed the same over the years. With the new equipment to measure the pressure, they now can get a more accurate number. And they no long have to blow that gust of air in your eye. I still hate those dang eye drops that enlarge your pupils.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 3, 2012)

I have glaucoma and I hate that machine that measures the pressure. Monstrous thing coming at my eyeball. But, I don't stress about it.

I get the drops that make you grow eyelashes, but I have such short eyelashes it doesn't really help.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 3, 2012)

SherryDAmore said:


> Addie, I guess I lied.  My appointment was on Thursday, 3/1.  (Thanks Smartphone for alerting me)
> 
> Anyway, I got good news/bad news/good news.  Good news: don't need to bother with the cataracts right now.  Bad news:  Eye pressure was of great concern; have beginning glacauma (my mother and uncle did, too.) Good news:  the drops he gave me are the ones that grow eyelashes!! No more extensions for me!
> 
> ...



I had a patient who only used Lumigan in her left eye, beautiful long eyelashes...short stubby ones on the right.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 3, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had a patient who only used Lumigan in her left eye, beautiful long eyelashes...short stubby ones on the right.



I had to use the drops in one eye only for the first eight weeks. The idea was to see how much the drops helped, by comparing to the other eye. Then the dose could be adjusted. I got slightly thicker eyelashes on the one eye. It wasn't Lumigan, it was Xalatan. I tried the Lumigan later, but it made my eyes sting a little bit and cost more.

The junior doctor who tested my eyes after eight weeks told me that both eyes had normal pressure and wrote me a 'script for the drops. I tried to get her to explain. To me this indicated that the drops were not working. I may have gotten a bit excited. She gave me ****. Why wasn't I happy that the pressure was normal?  

I did eventually talk to the ophthalmologist in charge of my case, but didn't get any kind of sensible answers. I'm looking for another ophthalmologist now. Over a few years, it hasn't gotten better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 3, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I had to use the drops in one eye only for the first eight weeks. The idea was to see how much the drops helped, by comparing to the other eye. Then the dose could be adjusted.
> 
> The junior doctor who tested my eyes after eight weeks told me that both eyes had normal pressure and wrote me a 'script for the drops. I tried to get her to explain. To me this indicated that the drops were not working. I may have gotten a bit excited. She gave me ****. Why wasn't I happy that the pressure was normal?
> 
> I did eventually talk to the ophthalmologist in charge of my case, but didn't get any kind of sensible answers. I'm looking for another ophthalmologist now. Over a few years, it hasn't gotten better.



Yeah, I think I would find someone else, too.  Doesn't make any type of sense to me to only treat one eye...unless the other eye has normal pressure.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 3, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, I think I would find someone else, too.  Doesn't make any type of sense to me to only treat one eye...unless the other eye has normal pressure.



No, both eyes are being treated, that was just to see if the drops worked on me and how much, since eye pressure varies throughout the day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 3, 2012)

taxlady said:


> No, both eyes are being treated, that was just to see if the drops worked on me and how much, since eye pressure varies throughout the day.



Still not sure about only treating one eye for 8 weeks...I can see a trial to see if it works, but not just one eye.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 3, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Still not sure about only treating one eye for 8 weeks...I can see a trial to see if it works, but not just one eye.



The explanation was because the pressure varies throughout the day and both eyes tend to have the same pressure. So if the eye with the drops is at 14 mmHg and the eye without the drops is at 18 mmHg, we assume that the drops made the difference of 4mmHg and can calculate a dosage based on that knowledge. Apparently the eye drops effect varies greatly between patients.


----------



## Nick Edwards (Mar 4, 2012)

*Tats*

There is a guy who does tats on your head that looks like u just shaved ur head.


----------



## Addie (Mar 8, 2012)

Well, my appointment was for 11 o'clock. At 12 o'clock I walked out. If I were five minutes late, they would make me schedule another appointment. What makes them think my time is not as valuable as theirs. I was sitting outside waiting for my ride. They came and found me about twenty minutes later. So back inside I go. 

The final consensus is that because of my heat problems, they want to consult with my cardiologist and an anesthesiologist. They will let me know in a month. I will have to go back and let the anesthesiologist examine me. Then they will decide. They have an absolute rule, no surgery for any patient that has had a heart attack within one year from the date for the eye surgery. Unfortunately, at this time I fall into that category. In a month I will be outside those parameters. They checked my BP while I was there. It was sky high. One of them stated that if it was this high just talking about the surgery, what was it going to be like on the day of surgery. 

So now I just have to wait for these dang eye drops to wear off so I can see what I am typing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 8, 2012)

Addie said:


> Well, my appointment was for 11 o'clock. At 12 o'clock I walked out. If I were five minutes late, they would make me schedule another appointment. What makes them think my time is not as valuable as theirs. I was sitting outside waiting for my ride. They came and found me about twenty minutes later. So back inside I go.
> 
> The final consensus is that because of my heat problems, they want to consult with my cardiologist and an anesthesiologist. They will let me know in a month. I will have to go back and let the anesthesiologist examine me. Then they will decide. They have an absolute rule, no surgery for any patient that has had a heart attack within one year from the date for the eye surgery. Unfortunately, at this time I fall into that category. In a month I will be outside those parameters. They checked my BP while I was there. It was sky high. One of them stated that if it was this high just talking about the surgery, what was it going to be like on the day of surgery.
> 
> So now I just have to wait for these dang eye drops to wear off so I can see what I am typing.



"White Coat Syndrome" the biggest cause of High Blood Pressure.  Ask Son #3 if that is true.  What they need are readings from a normal week with no MD appointments.  Day and  night readings to see what your true BP is, not when you have anxiety over doctor's appointments.  I'm still advocating for a mild anti-anxiety medication to help you while you are waiting.


----------



## Addie (Mar 8, 2012)

They did mention that they would give me a mild tranquilizer the day before. I already have those two appointments. One for next week, the other in April. They looked at my medical record for the past year and are really concerned about the heart thing. They consider this elective surgery. Losing my vision is not something I would elect to do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 8, 2012)

Addie said:


> They did mention that they would give me a mild tranquilizer the day before. I already have those two appointments. One for next week, the other in April. They looked at my medical record for the past year and are really concerned about the heart thing. They consider this elective surgery. Losing my vision is not something I would elect to do.



Yes, Insurance, Medicare and the hospitals all have different ideas on what is "elective" surgery.


----------



## Claire (Mar 8, 2012)

I hope you're doing OK.  yes, I've had the white coat syndrome in spades one year.  My vision went, just like that.  My husband managed to get off duty to take me to the hospital.  i was in the Tripler hospital, and went to fill out the forms you had to ... but was too blind to do it.  A medic helped me.  An older lady started to literally attack me, because the medic was helping me when she asked for (uneeded) help.  She just didn't feel like filling out the forms.  Then, while my blood pressure and blood for tests were being taken, the woman walked in and physically tried to attack me!  The medic just laughed and said, we can disregard this blood pressure measurement!

Then I went to a VA clinic, many years later, and I swear, half the guys there (I was actually their first female vet!) were sitting in a row, smoking, with their oxygen tanks for emphysemia lined up next to them.  My doctor actually wondered about my blood pressure.  Hell, lady (she was a woman), I just walked through a line-up of men smoking next to oxygen tanks.  Yeah, my blood pressure is up.  

I'm generally an even tempered woman.  My husband claims I had the nicest menopause he's ever seen.  But, come on.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 8, 2012)

Claire said:


> I hope you're doing OK.  yes, I've had the white coat syndrome in spades one year.  My vision went, just like that.  My husband managed to get off duty to take me to the hospital.  i was in the Tripler hospital, and went to fill out the forms you had to ... but was too blind to do it.  A medic helped me.  An older lady started to literally attack me, because the medic was helping me when she asked for (uneeded) help.  She just didn't feel like filling out the forms.  Then, while my blood pressure and blood for tests were being taken, the woman walked in and physically tried to attack me!  The medic just laughed and said, we can disregard this blood pressure measurement!
> 
> Then I went to a VA clinic, many years later, and I swear, half the guys there (I was actually their first female vet!) were sitting in a row, smoking, with their oxygen tanks for emphysemia lined up next to them.  My doctor actually wondered about my blood pressure.  Hell, lady (she was a woman), I just walked through a line-up of men smoking next to oxygen tanks.  Yeah, my blood pressure is up.
> 
> I'm generally an even tempered woman.  My husband claims I had the nicest menopause he's ever seen.  But, come on.



LOL!  Not laughing at you Claire, but the description of the vets lined up with their O2 tanks and smoking.  We had a resident with lung cancer and a tracheotomy, she would unplug herself and head to the smoking area.  She smoked till the day she died.  But at least she didn't drag her oxygen with her.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 8, 2012)

I've seen folks with tracheotomies smoking through the hole in their throat.


----------

